# Libreria vs. scaffale



## Garbo

Che differenza esiste tra le parole _libreria e scaffale_?  Parlo di una _libreria o scaffale_ in casa mia.



Garzanti Linguistica online defines  libreria = mobile a ripiani destinato a contenere e conservare i libri.

Ma il mio amico italiano dice che libreria e' un anglicismo e il termine corretto è scaffale.


----------



## symposium

Ciao! La libreria è un mobile che serve per conservare i libri: può essere semplice, elaborata, con ante ecc. Uno scaffale è un mobile con dei ripiani per mettere quello che si vuole. Anche libri, ma non solo. La libreria, tecnicamente, è una specie di scaffale, nel senso che le librerie più semplici sono degli scaffali, ma possono anche avere delle forme diverse. Non credo che la parola italiana "libreria" venga dall'inglese, è più probabile il contrario... Comunque è l'unica parola che c'è in italiano per chiamare un mobile fatto esclusivamente per riporre i libri.


----------



## bearded

Si può intendere 'scaffale' anche solo come uno dei ripiani di un mobile - libreria. ''Nella mia libreria ci sono cinque scaffali pieni di libri''. Anzi, questo è il solo uso a me familiare - probabilmente regionale emiliano. Capisco benissimo 'scaffale' come insieme di ripiani, ma lo sento come un'espressione di altre regioni. Per indicare una piccola libreria - soprattutto 'aperta' - composta di diversi ripiani, io userei casomai  il termine 'scaffalatura'.


----------



## TheCrociato91

bearded said:


> Si può intendere 'scaffale' anche solo come uno dei ripiani di un mobile - libreria. ''Nella mia libreria ci sono cinque scaffali pieni di libri''. Anzi, questo è il solo uso a me familiare - probabilmente regionale emiliano.


Anche io lo intendo quasi esclusivamente con questo significato. E credo anche che sia l'uso maggioritario dalle mie parti.


----------



## symposium

A quanto pare "scaffale" ha un significato diverso a seconda della regione. Qui in Veneto "scaffale" è un mobile con ripiani oppure una struttura in metallo con ripiani. "Monto lo scaffale che ho preso all'Ikea". Il singolo ripiano è, appunto, "ripiano" oppure "mensola": "Le mensole dello scaffale". "Scaffalutura" lo userei per descrivere una struttura grande ma provvisoria: "Le scaffalature dei muratori".


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> "Le scaffalature dei muratori".


Ah, per me quelle sono solo ''impalcature'' .


----------



## ohbice

Dal Treccani: " *Libreria - 2.* Nelle case private, stanza adibita a conservare i libri (detta più com. _biblioteca_); anche, e più spesso, mobile a scaffali, talvolta fornito di vetri apribili o scorrevoli, destinato a contenere libri: _una libreria_ _di legno_, _di metallo_; _una libreria_ _antica_, _moderna_, _a muro_"
"*Scaffale- *Elemento di arredamento, mobile o fisso, in legno, metallo o altro materiale, costituito da una serie di ripiani orizzontali sovrapposti l’uno all’altro sui quali si dispongono libri e oggetti varî: _gli s. della biblioteca_; _sistemare i libri negli s._; _gli s. del magazzino"_

Mi sembra che almeno in parte i due termini abbiano significato sovrapponibili. Mi sembra anche che ci sia un po' di contraddizione tra le due definizioni del vocabolario Treccani...
In generale a me scaffale non piace, almeno non se devo descrivere un mobile. Direi *mobile-libreria *se l'uso è per i soli libri, *mobile contenitore *se quello che ci metto sopra/dentro è materiale eterogeneo (libri più vasi più cianfrusaglie, i cosiddetti "ciapapolvar").


----------



## symposium

Però "mobile contenitore" è un po' vago: potrebbe essere anche una cassapanca...


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Si può intendere 'scaffale' anche solo come uno dei ripiani di un mobile


Anch'io l'ho sempre inteso così. Ma a quanto pare sbagliavo.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

bearded said:


> Ah, per me quelle sono solo ''impalcature'' .



Idem, chiamate sempre impalcature o ponteggi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*



			NOTA:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che questo è il forum SOLO ITALIANO, quindi si discute solo dell'italiano, in italiano.
> Se qualcuno desiderasse discutere dell'etimologia in altre lingue, esiste il forum EHL.
> Grazie


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Ma a quanto pare sbagliavo.


Forse non del tutto:
scaffale (Dizionario Hoepli riportato da Repubblica)


> per estens. Ciascun ripiano dello scaffale: _il libro che cerchi è nello s. in alto_


----------



## Garbo

Grazie tutti. 

Mi sto godendo la discussione anche se per me è stata una piccola sfida con il mio limitato vocabolario italiano. . . Sto imparando. Poiché la libreria è a casa mia e viene usata solo per i libri, posso chiamarla _*libreria*_. Tuttavia, se ha libri e le cianfrusaglie, dovrei usare _*scaffale.*_

Una nota a Symposium:  Riguardo alla parola, anglicismo, mi riferisco all'utilizzo di libreria per indicare una libreria in casa invece della definizione rigorosa o tradizionale italiana che era una libreria.  Mi dispiace per la confusione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Garbo said:


> Riguardo alla parola, anglicismo, mi riferisco all'utilizzo di libreria per indicare una libreria in casa invece della definizione rigorosa o tradizionale italiana che era una libreria. Mi dispiace per la confusione.


Non capisco.


----------



## Francesco94

La libreria può essere anche intesa come negozio di libri: ecco - forse - la differenza sottolineata dall'utente Gabor nella nota all'utente symposium.
Tuttavia, secondo me, le diverse accezione del lemma libreria non hanno nulla che fare con la differenza - se ne esiste a questo punto una - fra _libreria_ e _scaffale_.

La libreria, che io sappia, è - oltre ad un negozio destinato alla vendita di libri - un mobile con o senza ante destinato alla conservazione di libri.
Lo scaffale è quella parte piana utilizzata per disporre i libri nella libreria. 
Codesta parola viene usata anche per indicare il ripiano dove è esposta la merce di un supermercato. Proprio in questo caso, penso, si possa indicare l'intero mobile aperto costituito da più ripiani orizzontali sovrapposti ad una certa distanza come_ scaffale_.
Al contrario, lo scaffale della libreria è - a mio parere - più comunemente definito come _ripiano_, dato che è più piccolo di uno scaffale di una libreria.

Esiste anche la parola _mensola_ che a mio parere è un ripiano (di legno, cristallo ecc.) affisso al muro per uso casalingo/privato (nulla a che vedere con la libreria).

Francesco94


----------



## symposium

Credo che Garbo facesse riferimento ad una parola inglese, che si scrive "libreria" ma con una Y al posto delle ultime due lettere e che in inglese significa "biblioteca". "Biblioteca" letteralmente, è il mobile dove si mettono i libri, e poi in senso lato anche la stanza o l'edificio dove sono conservati. Quindi potresti anche chiamare la tua "libreria" (mobile) "biblioteca", anche se suona un po' pomposo, o scherzoso. Se hai un'intera stanza dedicata solo ai libri (come ce ne erano nei palazzi di una volta), puoi chiamare quella stanza "biblioteca" ma non "libreria" perchè "libreria" in italiano, oltre al mobile, indica il negozio di libri, e non il posto dove i libri vengono conservati per la lettura.


----------

